# Removal of bee stinger???



## AKAJBART (Jun 11, 2014)

My Dr. did a bee stinger removal on a 3 yr. old patient. He's charging a FB removal (CPT code 11020).  Plus the Office visit for the MDM - antibiotic, antibiotic cream, hydrocortisone cream, etc..

Does this sound correct to code it this way?  

I guess my question is, does removing a stinger really require a procedure code, or should it all be covered with the OV charge. 

Or should there only be the procedure code, and no OV..... since the MDM was made on for the same diagnostic indication of which the procedure was. 

Any help is appreciated.  

Thanks!


----------

